# Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *new photos at the bottom*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is Tika. She is a dumbo rex. I'm not sure what color to call her. It's very interesting to say the least. I think she's around 8 months old. 

I just picked her up from a pet store today. She may have an URI, so she's got an appointment with the vet on Monday. The pet store had her in an aquarium with pine shavings, so she's relaxing in a warm quarantine cage right now. Hopefully she'll be ok, she seems to be a bit uncomfortable right now. She may even be pregnant.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

it's not even normal how cute she is


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

Awww... she has the cutest little face!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

that color is rather unique. though she may just be a dirty white rat too. i have a white rat that changes color depending on what i gave them that day as she likes to swim in her food before eating it. she's gets some regular baths as a result... even still, most of the time she's pink because she (and others) cleans herself so much (i suppose its cause she has a flavor other then rat). but regardless, very cute girly. are you a professional photographer? you take such splendid pictures


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

I agree she is a cutie, hope she gets feeling better.

Just thought I would pop in about the color. Some would call this a fault others migh call it a cream color. I've heard of others speak of the agouti showing through because it ia a PEW not an albino... I've heard others say it is just a staining from something they got into or something they ate.

Keep this in mind

All all albinos are PEWs but not all PEWs are albino. (or REW if you prefer)

Which means it is two different things that cause them to appear white. 

check this link to read more on this because obviously AFRMA can explain it better than I can.

http://www.afrma.org/pewrats.htm


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

I love her fur! She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

Awwwwwwwwww, she's a very pretty girl!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

OMG all of your rats are beautiful! it's good that you live across a body of water, otherwise your rats would be mysteriously missing one day..... stolen. soooo cute!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

She's a cutie! Love her fur.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *photos**

OOHHHHH! She looks so huggable! I just wanna pick her up and cuddle with her!


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *new photos added**

I've added some more photos of Tika. She seems to be feeling better, although I'm still bringing her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Meet Tika, my Dumbo Rex *new photos added**

Tika's been on medication for her URI. She's doing much better, only an occasional sneeze. She is a very vocal rat. She squeaks a lot. After stroking her back for a bit, she started bruxing and actually boggled. It was so neat. She's the first of my rats to do that. Below are some more photos of her today. I'm about 70% sure she's pregnant. Hopefully the URI medication doesn't cause any pregnancy complications.


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about giving her a bath....just to see if she really is a dirty white rat. Should I give her a bath even though she's recovering from an URI?


----------

